# Opinions Matter...Sometimes!



## luvaveedub (Jan 11, 2003)

I am currently looking at new wheel options and have 3 that truly interest me for my Reflex Silver MKIV GTI...And I wanna know what you guys think?
To give you an idea of the car with the oh so limited pics...I wont take proper pics till its done to my liking...
















and how it sits now on Moda R6's








I am a tad bit torn on whether to go with the BBS RC (337 shot peened)








The BBS RC (GLI silver finish)








Or the 17" Longbeaches








even if you have pics of some reflex gti's on these, I couldnt find many to make a decision...








Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## luvaveedub (Jan 11, 2003)

I have been back and forth many times, and am leaning towards paying a little extra for the 337 edition...


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (luvaveedub)*

Well my opinion is, those wheels are nothing special and the OEM plus look on a car that is still pretty much OEM doesn't do much for it and looks like every other one out there! Your car though.....have fun!
P.S. I always liked the Moda R6s until I lifted one!!!!!!!

















_Modified by gehr at 5:02 AM 7-6-2008_


----------



## luvaveedub (Jan 11, 2003)

*Re: (gehr)*

Yeah they are VERY heavy...I think pushing 26lbs...
I am actually just going to go lower, 20th skirts, and that's about it for now, less is more...








But who knows, it is a work in progress...


----------

